# Sound Deadening



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

The Cruze has good sound deadening. But, if you want to make it better, check out https://www.sounddeadenershowdown.com/ They have good articles that help you understand what you should do and why, and they have good products. Just sticking a few NOICO panels on the doors won't make a huge difference.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Andrew1125 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask but this does relate to audio so that's why I'm here asking. I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco. If it matters it does not have the Pioneer system or the Nav. I am going to add subs, new speakers, amp and a new stereo and was wondering if it was worth while to add sound deadening material? I was looking at some NOICO on Amazon (Yes I know there are better options but I don't want to spend 3x the price). But was curious if the Cruze already had pretty good stock deadening inside. Also not sure if it covers as much as it needs to in the doors, floor, and trunk. Any help is much appreciated!


Ive used RAAM Audio mat and ensolite foam on all my audio installs and love it. I lined the trunk and part of my front doors and noticed a nice improvement in resonance reduction. secondskin has some B stock stuff on sale right now that also works great and would save you some money


----------

